# Hotwire Auto Rental in Orlando?



## Blues (Jan 15, 2008)

I normally prefer to reserve a rental car through one of the majors using discount codes from Costco, AAA, etc.  I only consider services such as Hotwire if the difference is significant.

Well, I found a significant difference.  For our Orlando trip in late April, I have a full size car reserved through Budget for $234.  I just got a quote from Hotwire for a full size car for $148.  That's enough that I probably should go for it.

Anyone know what rental agency it's likely to be?  I'm kinda nervous about taking it and then finding out it's a fly-by-night.  Also, I have be make sure the car is big enough for 4 adults and a 5 year old in a car seat.  Has anybody used Hotwire for Orlando, and can give me good or bad feedback on doing so?  Thanks.


----------



## Carta (Jan 15, 2008)

I booked a standard size from Hotwire for April; at PBI. The price is $150. The company is Hertz. I don't know that you'll get Hertz, but they usually give a known company.


----------



## Blues (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Carta.

Anybody know who Hotwire uses in Orlando (MCO)?


----------



## lopil (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is the response from Hotwire's website.

Q: Which car-rental agencies work with Hotwire?

A: Hotwire Discount Rate rentals offer specially negotiated Hot Rates® from the leading agencies in the car-rental business: Avis, Budget, Enterprise, Europcar (International only), Hertz and National.

For nondiscounted regular-rate rentals, Hotwire offers cars from a broader range of car-rental agencies. You will see the agency name prior to completing your reservation.


----------



## MoiAl (Jan 16, 2008)

I have just reserved a mid-size car through PriceLine for $9.00 per day.in Orlando starting tomorrow. The rental agency was Hertz. I've used Priceline for a lot of our travel. I also booked 2 nights at the Sheridan Safari for $48 a night. We also stayed there last year through PriceLine. I am really very pleased with the discount travel sites out there. Alton


----------



## Kola (Jan 16, 2008)

MoiAl said:


> I have just reserved a mid-size car through PriceLine for $9.00 per day.in Orlando starting tomorrow. The rental agency was Hertz. I've used Priceline for a lot of our travel. I also booked 2 nights at the Sheridan Safari for $48 a night. We also stayed there last year through PriceLine. I am really very pleased with the discount travel sites out there. Alton



Just for clarification: do you mean that PriceLine has accepted your offer at $48/night at Sheridan Safari ?  How did you arrive at that figure ?

Kola


----------



## Blues (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.  $9 per day would be awesome, though I'd probably have to bid more for full size.  How much did that come to per week when taxes were included?


----------



## Carta (Jan 16, 2008)

Blues said:


> Thanks Carta.
> 
> Anybody know who Hotwire uses in Orlando (MCO)?


====================================

As I said in my previous post, they use "known" companies. (No matter what airport you use.) Believe me, you'll be satisfied........
 Hotwire & Priceline are my favorites.
ps...When you're given a price; such as $12 per day, there are a few taxes involved. But you don't commit until the final cost is displayed.....The $150 it cost me was tax included. No bidding!!


----------



## abc31 (Jan 16, 2008)

When I booked through hotwire, I got Avis in Orlando.


----------



## OkUSooner (Jan 17, 2008)

We booked through Hotwire this past October for Orlando.  We paid 138.00 total for a full size car at Budget.  Great experience.  We always have great luck with rentals through Hotwire.

Julie


----------



## JLB (Jan 17, 2008)

There are a few other Florida rental car threads if anyone wants to use the Search feature.

To repeat what I said in them, the best we could do at Orlando/Sanford was with a contract ID, coupon and Emerald Club with National.

Hotwire was $60 higher for 2 weeks.  Priceline was substantially lower at MCO but not available at SFB.

Incidentally, as we were landing, I heard the group across the aisle saying something about their Hotwire rental car at *MCO*, saying something like anyone know what that means.? I also saw that they had an RCI exchange confirmation at Vistana.

As we were driving away in our Trailblazer we noticed that they were not.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I've used Hotwire a number of times and never got anything but Avis. That's important because you want an agency that's in the airport. You walk into the garage, get the car and leave.


----------



## cherrysaw (Jan 17, 2008)

I am very interested in these reponses as I was always was afraid to use Hotwire or such places for fear I would end up with a rental located off the airport premises. I may be going to Orlando in June this year...Has this ever happened to anyone before???
Sue


----------



## JLB (Jan 17, 2008)

If it happens to be SFB rather than MCO, the car rentals are all right there, and it is a small, user-friendly airport.



saw said:


> I am very interested in these reponses as I was always was afraid to use Hotwire or such places for fear I would end up with a rental located off the airport premises. I may be going to Orlando in June this year...Has this ever happened to anyone before???
> Sue


----------



## Chanook729 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Priceline*

I have used Priceline with great results for both car rental and hotels in Orlando (Sheraton Safari as well for around 40.00 per night - I would have to look back for the details)  No problem with the rental cars either - it was one of the majors and GREATLY discounted!!  Good Luck!


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. But from time to time I see Hotwire's deal of $8.95 per day at a city like Fort Lauderdale BUT when I click to try and get it...it brings me to the 28-29.00 per day listings. Perhaps its because I'm trying for 3 weeks.  I've even tried it for cities I don't want to go to....but they always send me back to the higher rate. 
Mike


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 19, 2008)

suenmike32 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. But from time to time I see Hotwire's deal of $8.95 per day at a city like Fort Lauderdale BUT when I click to try and get it...it brings me to the 28-29.00 per day listings. Perhaps its because I'm trying for 3 weeks.  I've even tried it for cities I don't want to go to....but they always send me back to the higher rate.
> Mike


Same thing happens to me...are we doing something wrong?


----------



## JLB (Jan 19, 2008)

As I have said in the other rental threads, it is frustrating that Hotwire sends you that teaser to get you to try again.  I kept trying for several months, each time they sent one saying someone had gotten a great rate at my location, and their rate never got lower than the first one.


----------



## Carta (Jan 19, 2008)

Iwant2gonow said:


> Same thing happens to me...are we doing something wrong?


=============================


I emailed them a few hours ago about this problem. No answer yet. I'll let you know if they reply.


----------



## JLB (Jan 19, 2008)

The Topic line in the reply will read, "Great rental car deal in Orlando for $9.95/day."   



Carta said:


> =============================
> 
> 
> I emailed them a few hours ago about this problem. No answer yet. I'll let you know if they reply.


----------



## DianeV (Jan 19, 2008)

We used Hotwire in October and got Avis. What was nice is that most of the other agencies had very long lines and Avis didnt!


----------



## Blues (Jan 19, 2008)

*Got Hertz on Priceline for $11/day Full size!*

Thanks to this thread, particularly Alton, I tried Priceline for my date at the end of April.  Started at $9, failed, ditto $10, but $11 was accepted!  And it was Hertz, which puts my mind at ease.  Total for a 7 day rental is $117 including taxes.  Woo hoo!


----------



## carlbarry (Jan 19, 2008)

I just want to put my 2 cents in that I always have received the lowest price by using Priceline's name your own price system.  The price seems to keep going down, until about 3 weeks from the date I want, and then starts going up again.  For example, I need a car for Feb. 25-29.  Early December, the lowest price was $27.  Two days ago, the lowest price was $18, up to $19 today.


----------



## Carta (Jan 20, 2008)

suenmike32 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. But from time to time I see Hotwire's deal of $8.95 per day at a city like Fort Lauderdale BUT when I click to try and get it...it brings me to the 28-29.00 per day listings. Perhaps its because I'm trying for 3 weeks.  I've even tried it for cities I don't want to go to....but they always send me back to the higher rate.
> Mike


=====================================
Hotwire's reply: "The prices on our site are not guaranteed. They are examples of rates that other Hotwire customers have booked. The purpose of displaying these rates is to give you an idea of how good our rates can be! However,we cannot guarantee this rate will be available during your search, as our inventory is constantly changing. To increase your chances of getting a low rate, you may want to expand your selection criteria to include different locations or car types. Call 1-866-HOTWIRE "


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 20, 2008)

Carta,
I e-mailed them too (a couple days ago) and received the same exact answer today.
Probably, part of my problem is, that I am looking for a 3-4 week rental.  They more than likely won't tie a car up that long for $9-11 per day.
I remember when it used to be cheap to rent a car in Florida!
I'm really dating myself, but I recall a $29.00 per week at Alamo with unlimited milage.
Mike


----------



## Carta (Jan 21, 2008)

suenmike32 said:


> Carta,
> I e-mailed them too (a couple days ago) and received the same exact answer today.
> Probably, part of my problem is, that I am looking for a 3-4 week rental.  They more than likely won't tie a car up that long for $9-11 per day.
> I remember when it used to be cheap to rent a car in Florida!
> ...


=================================

I really don't think it has anything to do w/ the amount of days/week. I think it's WHEN you're going. Feb./Mar prices are higher than April. When are YOU going?? ...As a test, I randomly chose dates. Feb/Mar was $29 to $73 per day, but April was $17.95.
  We actually are going to PBI in April and the cost was $150 tax incl. per week. I guess I booked at the right time.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 23, 2008)

We were in Orlando for Thanksgiving week and my mid-size rental car was less than $150.  Now I'm looking at cars for spring break (week of 4/15) and even a compact is close to $500 with taxes and fees.  I'm feeling like I'm really being gouged but I've tried all kinds of codes, priceline, etc. and can't get anything reasonable. :annoyed: 

Deb


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 23, 2008)

Carta said:


> =================================
> 
> I really don't think it has anything to do w/ the amount of days/week. I think it's WHEN you're going. Feb./Mar prices are higher than April. When are YOU going??



I think you're 100% correct. I'm going down for a month at the height of the snowbird season. I don't think any of em are going to give anything away!
I keep trying though....because, like the NY Lottery sez "ya never know"


----------



## Blues (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow Deb!  $500 for a compact?  I knew that pricing was sensitive to demand, but wow.  We're going 4/26, just 11 days later than you, and I got a full-size via Priceline bidding for $117 for the week.  That's 1/4 of your quote.  Wow.

I chose the dates to avoid the crowds at Disney.  We're taking our 5 yo granddaughter for her first visit to the mouse, and I didn't want the entire trip to be waiting in lines.  So I avoided Easter, Spring break, etc.  I guess it's just an unintended side benefit that the car is so much cheaper.

Sorry about the quotes you're getting.  Have you tried Hotwire?  Priceline bidding?


----------

